

Help crowdsource earthquake damage in Christchurch, NZ - lukeinusa
http://tomnod.com/geocan/

======
lukeinusa
This site was created by my startup, Tomnod.com, to help the World Bank
catalog buildings damaged by the 6.3 earthquake that hit Christchurch on Feb
22. Users compare Google Maps before-quake imagery with ultra-high resolution
aerial photos taken 2 days after the quake and identify buildings that have
been damaged or destroyed.

Tomnod's vision is to build this into a go-to source for rapid disaster relief
and crowd assessments following future disasters.

All feedback is most welcome!

------
e2pi
cool concept. congrats on launching.

these are the same guys who did national geographic's search for genghis khan!
<http://exploration.nationalgeographic.com>

------
555damo
Good mash-up. And for the greater good of helping earthquake victims. Well
done.

